# GE Profile Appliances



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

no matter what appl line you look up you'll find all kinds of negative stuff, just the times we're in. if you don't mind mix and match=GE oven. the Advantium is a real speciality item so if you don't really need it i would just buy GE' regular m/o, otherwise it does what it's supposed to do.- whirlpool d/w, refrig. for what's out there i think these appl will give you most value for your $$$$$...GE and Whirlpool-IMO- out of all the manf are most responsive when they start having high failure rates on products. sometimes it takes awhile but they usually end up fixing it.


----------



## Builder100 (Mar 20, 2010)

The following GE dishwashers scored a 10 out of 10 when evaluated for cleaning, drying, loading, cycles, noise, and efficiency:

1. PDWT380RSS
2. PDWF880RSS
3. PDWT500RBB
4. PDWT500RWW
5. PDWT580RSS

All of these have a MSRP over $1,000. If you want something under $500, the GLD4458RCS stainless steel dishwasher scored a 9.2.

Source: Dishwasher Ratings

For user ratings on these dishwashers check Google Products.


----------

